

Searching for list of online businesses - bdouglas

Hi.<p>I'm curious. Has anyone run across, or compiled a list of online businesses? Any thoughts on where to acquire this kind of list?<p>I'm fairly certain that the major search engines/ad networks have this information, but I'm wondering if this kind of information is accessible in a db/cvs format somewhere?<p>Thanks<p>caliventures@yahoo.com
======
SwellJoe
Wow. That'd be a pretty big list, wouldn't it?

The Crunchbase is the closest thing I know of in a freely accessible form. I
guess there are probably a few analysts that cover the industry that have
lists, and I guess they'd sell you said lists for a few grand.

------
bayareaguy
This isn't much, but it's something: <http://startupsearch.org>

